# Multi-slotting Pop Quiz!



## teller (Nov 18, 2011)

*Setup:* L U L' U L' U' L F U F' 







Insert both pairs, and post your solution! Fun!

My solution:


Spoiler



*U' L' U2 L U2 L U' L'*


God's solution:


Spoiler



*U L U F' L' F*









Edit: Obfuscated the setup, posted more (harder?) cases:

*#2* 

Setup: B U2 B' R' F R' U' F' R U R2 U' 






Optimal:


Spoiler



*R F U F' R'*



*#3*

Setup: F2 L F R' F' L' R F2 U' F' U'






Me:


Spoiler



*U' R2 B' R' B R' L' U L*


God:


Spoiler



*F L F L' F2 U F*


----------



## Innocence (Nov 18, 2011)

My solution:


Spoiler



*U L U F' L' F*



Hmm, same as God's solution, what a surprise! But really, it's quite intuitive. Insert pair 1 while preserving pair two, and then cancel it into a simple L F' L' F insert...


----------



## Anthony (Nov 18, 2011)

I would do "God's solution."
It's a bit obvious... Isn't it?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 18, 2011)

Spoiler



y2 U R U B' R' B


Not too difficult. I realized afterwards that the set-up kind of gives it away.


----------



## JyH (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't know much about multi-slotting, or even if this counts as multi-slotting, but here's what I got:



Spoiler



y'
R U2 R' U F U' R' F R





Spoiler



y'
R U' R' U' F' U2 L F L'



I also found a variation of the second one that just changes the LL.


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 18, 2011)

F L U2 L' R U R' F'


----------



## Forte (Nov 18, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I would do "God's solution."
> It's a bit obvious... Isn't it?


 
Also maybe you should set it up with something other than the inverse. The spoiler was greatly underwhelming lol

in an actual solve, I would probably do the 2 pairs separately, then realize how inefficient and silly that was >_>


----------



## tx789 (Nov 18, 2011)

R U2 R' F' L F U F R' F' R


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 18, 2011)

y2 U R U R' U' R' U R 

In roux we call this "solving the block".


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 18, 2011)

my solution is the same as god's solution too.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 18, 2011)

I like the idea of this sorta thing, but it really was pretty easy.

Found gods alg


----------



## asportking (Nov 18, 2011)

Found Gods alg pretty easily too. This is really fun though, you should make more of these, but harder.


----------



## MostEd (Nov 18, 2011)

god algs obviuously


----------



## y235 (Nov 18, 2011)

asportking said:


> Found Gods alg pretty easily too. This is really fun though, you should make more of these, but harder.


 
This.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 18, 2011)

I really like this idea, but you need better examples, and to give a longer version of the scramble (like 15 moves)


----------



## Brest (Nov 18, 2011)

Setup: B L2 R2 F2 U L' U2 L U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B' D

 



Spoiler



Another easy one.

U2 R' F R U' F' (6f*)


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 18, 2011)

Brest said:


> Setup: B L2 R2 F2 U L' U2 L U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B' D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was my exact solution... lol. though its hard to know if I would figure that out during a solve. might not notice it at the time.


----------



## yockee (Nov 18, 2011)

Doing this slow, I did God's solution (of course without looking at the spoilers), but during a fast solve, I really don't think I would have sat there thinking about that. It would've been too hesitated. I would most likely solve the formed pair while watching the other pieces, and then solved them. Basically, I would do:

L' U L U L U L' U L U' L'


----------



## teller (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm surprised how many people thought it was obvious...I sure didn't. Here's another...

Obfuscated Setup: B U2 B' R' F R' U' F' R U R2 U' 








Spoiler



*R F U F' R'*


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 18, 2011)

F' U F


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 18, 2011)

teller said:


> I'm surprised how many people thought it was obvious...I sure didn't. Here's another...
> 
> Obfuscated Setup: B U2 B' R' F R' U' F' R U R2 U'
> 
> ...



I would have done... 



Spoiler



y' R' U R U' F' U F U f R' f'


----------



## irontwig (Nov 18, 2011)

teller said:


> I'm surprised how many people thought it was obvious...I sure didn't. Here's another...


 
Well, even though it's pretty easy, I don't know how many would do it in a speedsolve. Btw is that BTiLC quote in your sig new, I don't recall seeing it.


----------



## teller (Nov 18, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Well, even though it's pretty easy, I don't know how many would do it in a speedsolve. Btw is that BTiLC quote in your sig new, I don't recall seeing it.


 
Big Trouble in Little China has so many great quotes in it, but for a speedcuber that one's money.


----------



## jaywong88 (Nov 18, 2011)

hm...still practice multisloting...


----------



## jaywong88 (Nov 18, 2011)

teller said:


> Setup: *F' L F U' L' U'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
God solution equal with reversing the setup move


----------



## Eleredo (Nov 18, 2011)

L' U L U L U L' U L U' L' U'
F U R U' R' F'
r U R' U' r' F R F'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U
F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 U2

*LOL*


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 18, 2011)

Brest said:


> Setup: B L2 R2 F2 U L' U2 L U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B' D


 got it 



teller said:


> Obfuscated Setup: B U2 B' R' F R' U' F' R U R2 U'



I would've done:


Spoiler



F' U F M' U R U2 L' U x'


I like the optimal one much more after looking at it.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 18, 2011)

L' U L U L U L' U L U' L'


----------



## y235 (Nov 18, 2011)

teller said:


> I'm surprised how many people thought it was obvious...I sure didn't. Here's another...
> 
> Obfuscated Setup: B U2 B' R' F R' U' F' R U R2 U'
> 
> ...


y F L U L' F'


----------



## teller (Nov 18, 2011)

*#3*

Setup: F2 L F R' F' L' R F2 U' F' U'






Me:


Spoiler



*U' R2 B' R' B R' L' U L*


God:


Spoiler



*F L F L' F2 U F*


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 18, 2011)

teller said:


> *#3*
> 
> Setup: F2 L F R' F' L' R F2 U' F' U'





Spoiler



y' U' R' U R U R B' R' B U y' R' U' R


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 18, 2011)

F' U' R' F R y' R2 U R2 U R


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 18, 2011)

Spoiler



y U L U' L' U' L' U L U2 y' L' U' L


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 18, 2011)

teller said:


> *#3*
> 
> Setup: F2 L F R' F' L' R F2 U' F' U'
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



F' U F y2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U R


----------



## Hershey (Nov 18, 2011)

Spoiler



1) U L U L' U' L' U L

2) R F U F' R'





teller said:


> *#3*
> 
> Setup: F2 L F R' F' L' R F2 U' F' U'
> 
> ...




Ha! Never thought of that one!


----------



## Escher (Nov 18, 2011)

Spoiler



#3 F' R' F R2 U' R' r' F r


Would be my way.

Checked spoilers, 9 moves like Teller's, I like the God's solution, I've seen tricks with that idea before but never learned when best to apply them.


----------



## jonlin (Nov 18, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I would do "God's solution."
> It's a bit obvious... Isn't it?


 
You're right Anthony.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 18, 2011)

Setup: R U' R' U2 F' U' F U' F U F' U'

Optimal/my solution


Spoiler



y z F R U R' U' F' cross on left OLLalgsinF2L swag








Setup: R U2 R' L' U L U2 F U F'

optimal/mine


Spoiler



y z B' U' R' U R B 
trololol


----------



## Hershey (Nov 18, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Setup: R U' R' U2 F' U' F U' F U F' U'
> 
> Optimal/my solution
> 
> ...


 
Cross on left... I want to switch but it would slow me down right now.


----------



## Owen (Nov 18, 2011)

Algorithms are cheating.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 19, 2011)

Setup : L' U' L U R U' R'

No pics. >__>

My solution (How I'd do it in a speedsolve) :


Spoiler



R L' U R' L



God's solution :


Spoiler



M F M' 
Yay same thing but cancellations. :3


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 19, 2011)

my solution got me a OLL skip.


----------



## y235 (Nov 19, 2011)

teller said:


> F2 L F R' F' L' R F2 U' F' U'


 I got this: L' F' U F L2 F' L' F 


Jaycee said:


> L' U' L U R U' R'


I also got M F M' 


DavidWoner said:


> R U' R' U2 F' U' F U' F U F' U'
> R U2 R' L' U L U2 F U F'


R' F' L F L' U' R F R' F' R 
L' F' U' F U L


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 21, 2011)

Setup : R' U' R L' U L U2 L' U L U' B U B' (FL and BR slots)



Blue = F

My Solution


Spoiler



(U) F U2 R' U' R U' F'



God's Solution


Spoiler



idk, prolly the same



Found it accidentally while trying to show Woner how to solve _one_ of the slots, just the FL one.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 21, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


>


Got the first one easily.
The second one took a bit of trial and error, but I got L' y' R' U' R U F by trying something similar to one the previous cases.

Try these one:




setup: R U2 L U2 L' R' (not optimal)



Spoiler



L2 F2 L' F2 L'








setup: B L' B' L R U2 R' U2



Spoiler



R B2 R B2 R2


----------



## Brest (Nov 24, 2011)

Setup: R2 F R2 B U' F' U B' U F2 U2 L' U2 L F' U' F'
 
Blue front --> solve all 3 pairs



Spoiler



Optimal 11, many available:
U' R U R' U' F U R' F' U R (11f*)
U' R F U R2 F' R2 U F R F' (11f*)
U' R F U R' F' R2 U R2 U' R' (11f*)
U' R F U2 R U' F' U B' R' B (11f*)
U' R F U2 R' F' R F R2 U' F' (11f*)
U' F2 U2 L' U2 L F' U R2 F' R2 (11f*)
U' F' U F2 R' L F L' F' U R (11f*)
F R' F' U' R F U R' F' U R (11f*)

From a speedsolve!

U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 B R' L F2 U' F U2 F' D L U'

y' x' D' U' x' D R' F' D'
*U' R U R' U' y' R U B' R' U B*
U L' U' L U' L' U L
U R U B' U' R' U R B R'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

13.09sec : 49htm/3.74tps

If I had done a y (or no) rotation, the solution would have been <R,U,F> but then I doubt I would have seen the 3rd pair...


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 24, 2011)

Above:


Spoiler



L U F' L' U F



Pretty easy


----------



## Brest (Nov 24, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Above:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Indeed, so I made it harder!


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 24, 2011)

lol


Spoiler



U' R U R' U' F U R' F' U R
11 moves. I think third try


----------



## sa11297 (Nov 24, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Setup: R U' R' U2 F' U' F U' F U F' U'
> 
> Optimal/my solution
> 
> ...


 
pretty easy. btw, I like this thread


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2011)

U L U F' L' F or U L U L' U' L' U L

I was just looking at the picture, it's pretty straight forward. I'd do whichever affects the edges better.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 24, 2011)

In regard to the OP:
U L U F' L' F
y' B R U R' B'
y' F' R' U R F2 R' F' R

@Brest in post #16
U2 R' F R U' F' (I use this one a lot, actually =3)

@Woner in post #38
R U F U' F' R' (wait a second...)
R U' R' B' R B U R'

@Rpotts in post #44
R' U F U' F' U2 R F U' F'

@Sarah in post #45
(L2 F2 L2) (L F2 L')
And just the opposite for the next one.

@Brest in post #46
U' (R U R' U' F) (U R' F' U R) (after a few minutes =3 My initial approach to the FL and BR pairs wasn't good, so I improv'd)

I like this! =D


----------



## Anthony (Dec 4, 2011)

Setup: F2 U' F2 U F2 D' L2 U' D F2 [non-optimal setup courtesy of Kir]


Solve both FR and BL pairs.



Spoiler



U R2 Uw R2' Uw' R2


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 5, 2011)

Got the same solution. I think many people know this trick.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 5, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> Got the same solution. I think many people know this trick.


 
Yeah, but those people who don't know it (and don't cheat) will have lolsolutions prior to having their minds blown.


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, it isn't the most intuitive. Got anymore?


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 5, 2011)

#1: Same as God's solution.
#2: After some thinking, I figured out God's Solution.
#3: y U' L' U L U L F' L' F Dw L' U L


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 5, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Setup: F2 U' F2 U F2 D' L2 U' D F2 [non-optimal setup courtesy of Kir]
> 
> 
> Solve both FR and BL pairs.
> ...



I saw this one on YouTube somewhere.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 5, 2011)

TheZenith27 said:


> I saw this one on YouTube somewhere.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ek0dZOK_Law maybe?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 5, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> Yea, it isn't the most intuitive. Got anymore?


 
Of course I do, son.

Setup: RUR'U2RUR'U2R'URUR'U'R


Solve both FR and BR pairs.



Spoiler



R2U'R'UR'U'R'


----------



## teller (Dec 5, 2011)

Ouch, that hurts my brain!


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 5, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Of course I do, son.
> 
> Setup: RUR'U2RUR'U2R'URUR'U'R
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



R2 U' R' U R' U' R'



Same as yours O.O


----------



## teller (Dec 17, 2011)

Setup: U L R2 D F D R' D2 L' R' 






Me:


Spoiler



*y' U' R' F R F' U L U' L'*


God:


Spoiler



*R2' F R U' F' U' R*


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2011)

Spoiler



y' U' r' U r B'
R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'



Sorry, I had to


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 17, 2012)

Teller linked to this in another thread so I think it's time to bump it.

From this post in the Example Solve thread.

Setup: B U B2 U B U R U' R' U R' U2 R

Solve all 3 pairs.

My Solution :


Spoiler



R' U2 R U2 y R U' R' F R' U' R F'



God :


Spoiler



R' U2 R U2 B U' B' R B' U' B R' (12f*)
Same as mine, no rotations.


----------

